# Hi from East Coast!



## kickcatcher (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi all, just thought I'd drop by


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Hello kickcatcher and welcome to MartialTalk. I hope you stay a while and post!


----------



## Kenpobldr (Mar 8, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Rick Wade (Mar 8, 2006)

Aloha and welcome to the boards, Happy posting. Enjoy your time share your knowledge and have fun.

Aloha 

Rick


----------



## mystic warrior (Mar 8, 2006)

wazzzzzzzzz up!


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 8, 2006)

Welcome to the Board 

Enjoy~!

~Tess


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 8, 2006)

Kickcatcher what a name and welcome to MT.
Terry


----------



## bydand (Mar 8, 2006)

Welcome aboard!  Great people here!


----------



## Lisa (Mar 8, 2006)

Welcome! :wavey:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 8, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## still learning (Mar 8, 2006)

Hello, Welcome Kickcatcher..........Aloha


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 9, 2006)

Welcome kickcatcher, and happy posting!


----------



## Rob Broad (Mar 9, 2006)

KickCatcher

What is your training background?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 9, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Tell a little about yourself...happy posting!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 9, 2006)

welcome to the forum 
 Please remember to read the rules and happy posting


----------



## SAVAGE (Mar 9, 2006)

hmmmm...training background please?


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## kickcatcher (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks for all the welcomes guys


			
				Rob Broad said:
			
		

> KickCatcher
> 
> What is your training background?


 
I've been training since 1993 with most of that time spent in stuff like Karate, Taekwondo and kickboxing, with a bit of boxing training, kung fu and stuff mixed in. A while back I started casually training MMA (etc). My main interest and area where I'm most vocal is self-defence - but the main reason I train is just as a passtime.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 10, 2006)

kickcatcher said:
			
		

> I've been training since 1993 with most of that time spent in stuff like Karate, Taekwondo and kickboxing, with a bit of boxing training, kung fu and stuff mixed in. A while back I started casually training MMA (etc). My main interest and area where I'm most vocal is self-defence - but the main reason I train is just as a passtime.


So you can't claim yourself to be an authority on the topic, then?


----------



## kickcatcher (Mar 10, 2006)

I _don't _claim myself to be an authority on the subject.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 10, 2006)

Just clearing that up - thanks.


----------



## tkd_jen (Mar 15, 2006)

Greetings, welcome to MT, happy posting!!


----------



## Cujo (Mar 15, 2006)

Welcome!
Pax
Cujo


----------



## Gentle Fist (Mar 16, 2006)

Welcome to the boards!! :boing1:


----------

